# Ack! This is uncomfortable!



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I've always been IBS-D, although I managed to be pretty "normal" before I got pregnant, by avaiding my triggers, etc. Now I'm alternating C/D, with more C than D. So here's my question... is Preparation H (or equivalent house brand) safe to use during the third trimester of pregnancy? I've never had hemmies before and I don't know what to do!


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Don't know on that one, sorry. And sorry you have to deal with hemmies. I hate those.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks. I looked it up on www.webmd.com (the other favorite website), and they say it's fine.Man, these things are uncomfortable, though!


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hey Jenn... ouch!







Glad you found the information you were looking for. I believe once, not too long ago I had hemmies (or astroids as my collegue refers to them







) and it was *ssooooo* uncomfortable I thought I was going to go out my mind!!How's baby doing?


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Okay - consulting nurse says to try the following before Prep H:Fiber and fluids (to which I said, "Um... with the IBS I'm a pro at fiber and fluids. Not working, what's next?")Colace - stool softener onlySitz bathsBaby wipes instead of toilet paperTucks


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Baby is better than I am right now! Little brat - takes after its daddy and moves around all night.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

You're too funny Jenn!







Yep, those pads do help. I bought a generic brand with just the witch hazel in it. And it helps if they're a larger size. I'm sorry, but those tiny ones are just silly.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Oh, thanks, good to know. I plan on stopping at Wal-Mart on the way home (and I get to leave early today), so recommendations as to brand or size are great!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Ya know I got hemmies in my third trimester too.







My doctor prescribed a 2% hydrocortizone cream and told me NOT to use preparation H. Mostly I can get by with using the Tucks pads. They make small wrapped pocket size pads so you can take them in your purse too. Anything that has witch hazel in should do the trick.It deosn't help that my babies head dropped incredibly low a few weeks ago.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Gee, I'm so distressed that my doctor told me to take at least one warm-not-hot bath a day. Darn! What'll I do now?!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Jenn







I remember seeing a magazine ad for Tucks years ago, showing a bunch of pregnant women, and saying something like 9 out of 10 pregnant women get hemmoriods...and then advertising the Tucks. So they must be OK to use while pg







I hope BabyT and FibroidT give you a break!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

FibroidT is not currently the issue.BabyT and Hormones are the big problems apparently...


----------

